# How to install a BX2750B Snow Blower



## BX1500User (Oct 15, 2015)

I just purchased a used BX1500 and I LOVE it!!! I do not have any manuals or guides and I would love to connect the BX2750B Snow Blower that came with it. Can anyone help me with the steps to install it? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## huttond (Dec 18, 2015)

Try http://docsfiles.com/pdf_kubota_snowblower_manual.html


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Welcome to TF Huttond.
Thanks for lending quick hand there. :thumbsup:


----------

